# Fishing Conesus Lake - Any Advice?



## JohnH68 (May 25, 2018)

My son and I are taking a trip this summer to fish Conesus Lake in the Finger Lakes region of New York. We've never fished this area or anything similar and we're hoping to catch some smallmouth. If any of you fish these lakes and have any advice, I am all ears. 

Thanks in advance for your help! 

John


----------



## onthewater102 (May 25, 2018)

FWIW the fish up here are just about done spawning.


----------



## JohnH68 (May 30, 2018)

Thanks! The ponds we fish in lower Delaware are 150 acres or less, average about 4 feet deep, and all have soft silty bottoms. There are no smallmouths, only largemouths, pickerel, yellow perch, crappie etc... Just curious where the smallies will be in July (deep or shallow) or are they just following the food, and what type of lures (jerk, tubes, top-water, etc.) are generally successful.


----------

